# Ruff Wear's Singletrak Pack



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

OMG!!!!! April 1st is almost here!!!!

I'm dying to get my hands on this dog pack! I know it's going to cost an arm and a leg, but I've been waiting with bated breath for this thing. It better come out on time!!! I have GOT to get my hands on it before our first Adirondack High Peak at the end of April.

What’s New at Ruff Wear blog for active outdoor dogs

We've just been having too many problems with other packs being way too bulky to try and mess with on serious climbs. This looks so nice and streamlined.......

Hopefully REI gets it in so I can use my 20% off coupon and dividend on the purchase.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

It's definitely pricey! :wild: I'd like to actually see it too, it's really hard to tell how big the packs are just looking at it online. I'd be concerned that they'd actually be TOO small. We don't go backpacking or anything, but it can get pretty hot here, and there were a few times last summer that 2 one liter platypus bottles was not enough water for Keefer & me. I bought two more bottles which will easily fit in his Approach pack and he'll still be well within a safe weight range for him even if he carries all 4. I'm not sure you could even fit a one liter bottle in the Singletrak packs. I know it will be excellent quality though, I'm really pleased with the Approach packs.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I know, it does look super teeny. It's so hard for us. We really need Elsa to carry her own water on our overnight backpacking trips, but with other packs she CONSTANTLY is getting hung up on stuff. Stuck between boulders...snagged when bushwacking. 

I'm hoping that the 2 bladders would be ok for her for 1 day, then we could refill upstream at some point and filter (easy for dogs--as long as the micro bugs are dead, the small twigs and such are not such a big deal). 

Reason #2 for wanting to order from REI is that, no questions asked, I can return it even if it's been used and abused if I don't think it will meet our needs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok I missed the price?? It does look kinda small, and I to would have to see it ,,let us know if you get it !!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Going to retail for $89.95!!!

ETA: But it does come with the hydration packs as well....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

YIKES)) well you get one and let us know how it works)))


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I can't wait for it either! Glad thursday is payday


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

GSDElsa said:


> Going to retail for $89.95!!!
> 
> ETA: But it does come with the hydration packs as well....


Oh that's true, I forgot about that. They're 1/2 liter, right? Or am I remembering that wrong too?


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Debbie,

Yes, I believe you're correct. That's what I remember reading in a description on a "coming soon" website.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

1/2 liter 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru.../129694-ruffwear-coming-out-new-backpack.html

Get a sneak peak of our newest pack – the Singletrak Pack? blog for active outdoor dogs

Ruff Wear Singletrak™ Mobile Hydration Pack for Dogs with 2 Platypus™ Platy™ Bottles :: Bend, OR Warehouse :: Shop by Warehouse (Save on Shipping) :: Dog Products (all) :: Animal Shelter Store- Buy pet supplies and support animal shelters and rescues


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Not sure what the 1/2 liter bottles cost, but my 1 liter bottles were around $8 each, so having the bottles included does cut down the actual cost of the pack a bit.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I know I've been waiting for this one too! I'm especially interested to see the other color it's supposed to come in... I am debating whether I should buy one or wait until next year in hopes that they come out with other colors like they've done with previous products.



Cassidy's Mom said:


> It's definitely pricey! :wild: I'd like to actually see it too, it's really hard to tell how big the packs are just looking at it online. I'd be concerned that they'd actually be TOO small. We don't go backpacking or anything, but it can get pretty hot here, and there were a few times last summer that 2 one liter platypus bottles was not enough water for Keefer & me. I bought two more bottles which will easily fit in his Approach pack and he'll still be well within a safe weight range for him even if he carries all 4. I'm not sure you could even fit a one liter bottle in the Singletrak packs. I know it will be excellent quality though, I'm really pleased with the Approach packs.


I'm not sure if 1 liter bottles will fit, just the .5 liter they come with. On Ruffwear's Facebook page someone asked about how much space was in the pack and they said:
"The pack fits girth sizes of 23" - 45" around, and 2.4L (1.2L on each side and includes two .5L each Playpus bladders."
"There's room for a leash, bags, and even a small collapsible water bowl."




GSDElsa said:


> I know, it does look super teeny. It's so hard for us. We really need Elsa to carry her own water on our overnight backpacking trips, but with other packs she CONSTANTLY is getting hung up on stuff. Stuck between boulders...snagged when bushwacking.


Have you tried the Approach pack that Ruffwear has?
The only packs I've seen that are really streamlined besides this one are the Wolfpacks Saddlebag and a few of the small service dog packs such as the Har-vest and Freedom Harness but I am not sure how much water those would hold.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

how far did you go that 2 liters of water wasn't enough?
how hot was it?

i walk in the woods alot with my dog and we go 5 miles.
it's a slow 5 miles. i stop often for breaks. i carry 2 liters of 
water for both of us. i always have water when we get back
to the car. now i'm wondering if i'm taking enough water
for a 5 mile hike?

where did you get your backback?



Cassidy's Mom said:


> We don't go backpacking or anything, but it can get pretty hot here, and there were a few times last summer that 2 one liter platypus bottles was not enough water for Keefer & me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i bought two 1.5 liters of spring water (squirt tops). when they're
empty i reuse the bottles.



Cassidy's Mom said:


> Not sure what the 1/2 liter bottles cost, but my 1 liter bottles were around $8 each, so having the bottles included does cut down the actual cost of the pack a bit.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

doggiedad said:


> how far did you go that 2 liters of water wasn't enough?
> how hot was it?
> 
> i walk in the woods alot with my dog and we go 5 miles.
> ...


Most of the time 2 liters is enough, but there were a couple of times last summer/fall where it wasn't and both our bottles were empty by the time we got back. We were doing 4+ miles up and down rolling hills at a brisk pace, with some running up the hills. It's part shade and part sun, and the temps were from the mid-80's to the low 90's. One day we went about 6 miles. 

Keefer has a lot of hair (he's a longcoat), and he was wearing his pack so I know he was hot, I sure was! Some of his water gets wasted because he doesn't always drink everything I pour into the bowl and some of it gets tossed. A lot of the time I use up all his water and give him some of mine, and then I refill his bottle when we get back to the marina and we sit on the dock and rest for a bit. 

I got his Approach pack at Furlong's Ruff Wear Approach Pack 2 Dog Backpack, and Halo's Approach pack at Arcata Pet Buy Dog Backpacks Online at Arcata Pet Supplies


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I want to try using one of these pet water bottle tops with the Platypus bottle:
www.[B]pettop[/B].com/

I'm hoping it might waste less water because I also always end up pouring some out because Bianca doesn't finish what I put in her bowl on a hike.
The only problem with that is the "backwash" means I can't share the bottle with her if I use that top on it.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> ...The only problem with that is the "backwash" means I can't share the bottle with her if I use that top on it.


LOL unless you're Bear Grylls then you don't care because its not urine


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have the push/pull sport top on my Platypus bottles. I either take the top off and pour some into the bowl if I need to use some of my own water for the dog, (I always keep my bottle in the pack nearest me and the dog bottle in the pack on the far side so I don't get them mixed up!) or just squirt a stream of water into the dog's mouth without letting them touch the top.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

just got an update from Ruffwear on facebook 

the pack will be available in a "dry river brown" exclusively at REI next week

there is a picture but I can't access facebook at work.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

sagelfn said:


> just got an update from Ruffwear on facebook
> 
> the pack will be available in a "dry river brown" exclusively at REI next week
> 
> there is a picture but I can't access facebook at work.


Yeah I was the one who asked them to post a photo of the brown pack on Facebook. 

I hope they will carry it at my local REI, I want to try them on Bianca before I decide which color to get...


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

sagelfn said:


> just got an update from Ruffwear on facebook
> 
> the pack will be available in a "dry river brown" exclusively at REI next week
> 
> there is a picture but I can't access facebook at work.


EEEEEEEEEEEEK! YAY! I will make sure to keep you guys posted. I'm gonna order that and some new Leki trekking poles as soon as they come in.

CC-how funny is that that you're the one that asked them to post the pic--too small of an internet world!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

haha! thats funny

whats not funny is that I've been waiting forever for this pack to come out and now I've realized there are no stores close to me..not even within 2hrs that carry ruffwear products...so I have to order online. I'm worried about sizing


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

sagelfn said:


> I'm worried about sizing


Don't be. I've ordered both Keefer and Halo's packs online and they fit perfectly. All you need is a girth measurement, and there are several inches of overlap between sizes, so most likely you'll want a medium or large for Sage. Halo wears a small, but she's a _little_ girl!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm hoping I can find a store near me so I can compare the two colors, I'm not sure which one I like better.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> I'm hoping I can find a store near me so I can compare the two colors, I'm not sure which one I like better.


orange/gray for me..it matches my pack


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Tick tock tick tock..........when's this thing gonna come to REI.com? I'm very impatient and DO NOT like this.
 on them.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Yeah the last I heard was REI was having an issue with the website and it would be up soon, but that was several days ago.
I'm HOPING they're going to have it at my local REI so I can see it 'in person'.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Chicagocanine said:


> Yeah the last I heard was REI was having an issue with the website and it would be up soon, but that was several days ago.
> I'm HOPING they're going to have it at my local REI so I can see it 'in person'.


No stinkin' REI in NY. I need my fix, come on people!!! :crazy:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm planning to go to REI soon, so I'll look for them and let you know if I see them in the store.


----------

